# New pair of PB12-NSD ordered



## Wayward One (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've been reading these forums for a while and finally decided to join since I ordered a pair of PB12-NSD today. I'm currently out of the country so the flight home should be super exciting knowing I have new toys on the way!

I want to thank Ed Mullen and everyone who posted here for helping me make a decision to choose SVS for my new audio purchase. Ed was very patient with me while I bounced around trying to make a decision between the PB12-NSD, the SB12-NSD and the PB12-Plus. 

I'll post my thoughts on the subs once they arrive, I'll no doubt need your help setting the pair up as well since I've never run dual subwoofers before.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. You will be a happy puppy! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have only one and cannot even imagine what two would be like. You are going to be experiencing earth shattering bass!


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

These are awesome subs. I think Ed is used to us people that can't make up our minds. I think I have made him spend a year answering all my questions throughout the years. 

I have a brother that has a PC12NSD and it is amazing. I have always been blown away with SVS products. I came home for lunch today, and I was alone, so I decided to crank my MTS-02's. Even after a year of having them, I still just sit there in awe thinking, how in the ____ do these speakers sound this good.

I forgot to add that you think that your probably set with 2 subs. That is what I thought with my PB13Ultra, but now I am saving for a second. I wasn't satisfied with plaster falling off the walls, I want to bring this house clear to the ground before I will be happy.


----------



## Wayward One (Apr 21, 2012)

drdoan said:


> Welcome to the Forum. You will be a happy puppy! Have fun. Dennis


Thanks Dennis.



JBrax said:


> I have only one and cannot even imagine what two would be like. You are going to be experiencing earth shattering bass!


I hope it's not overkill. The room is pretty large (17 x 26) with 16 foot ceilings and it's open to 2 other smaller rooms.



steve1616 said:


> These are awesome subs. I think Ed is used to us people that can't make up our minds. I think I have made him spend a year answering all my questions throughout the years.
> 
> I forgot to add that you think that your probably set with 2 subs. That is what I thought with my PB13Ultra, but now I am saving for a second. I wasn't satisfied with plaster falling off the walls, I want to bring this house clear to the ground before I will be happy.


Ed was great for sure. I went with two subs because with my current single the bass seemed very directional depending on where you sat in the room. I'm hoping the pair will smooth that out.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

2 subs are way better for room response. You made an awesome choice. I already have everything I need, but I just bought some more speakers from SVS just a couple of days ago. I have listened to about every brand, and SVS is just way better than everyone else. I am still amazed at what a single PC12NSD did in a huge living room. Have fun with your new subs and let us know how you get along.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know if you have read it, but I just read an article from Ed about how 2 subs are better. I can find it for you if you are interested.


----------



## Wayward One (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Steve, that would be great. I'm flying back to Houston tomorrow from Cairo and the more reading material I have for the flight the better. 

I'll try to find the article myself, if you have it bookmarked and can pass it along easily I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Wayword - 

Thanks for supporting our brand! 

A pair of PB12-NSD will be a very formidable combo - great sound on music and awesome theater performance too. The overlapping room modes will make the subs almost impossible to localize and also they will measure well at many listening positions, with much less potential for peaks/nulls than a single sub. 

We can assist you with set-up and calibration and AVR settings to optimize your entire system - just give us a shout when you're ready.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is the link. 

http://www.svsound.com/why-go-dual/...m=email&utm_campaign=120409+Why+Go+Dual+Email


----------



## Wayward One (Apr 21, 2012)

Well the big day has arrived!

Both the PB12-NSD have arrived and after dusting off the old 33-2050 I have them set up pretty close to perfection. 

All I can say is WOW! I haven't tried any HT yet (That come later this evening with the wifey) but I've sampled some music and the bass is truly seamless using the duals. Among my music choices I listened to Pink Floyd's "Welcome to the machine" and I was blown away by the detail and how well the subs blended with my Def Techs.

I truly want to thank you Ed for recommending this pair, I know these aren't the upper level subs that SVS offers but I really am impressed with the quality of both the boxes themselves and the sound.

It's going to take a while for this smile to leave my face.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats Sydney! Glad to hear you are liking your new subs - can't wait to hear your impression when you pop in a movie. JBrax and I suggest the fighting sequence at the college in _ The Incredible Hulk_!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yes. You're in for a treat.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Wayward One said:


> Well the big day has arrived!
> 
> Both the PB12-NSD have arrived and after dusting off the old 33-2050 I have them set up pretty close to perfection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for supporting our brand! I'm a big fan of dual subs - and now you know why. :T As always, give us a shout in CS if you need any assistance with set-up or calibration.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

what's the difference between the sb12-plus and the sb12-nsd?

http://www.svsound.com/index.php?pag...art&Itemid=101


----------

